# American Racing Pigeon Union Membership



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Who here is a member of the ARPU? What are the advantages? Is it worth it? I have my registration ready to go. I just wanted to make sure it was worth the $25.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I am but I didnt have to get the membership on my own
IF you are planing on racing pigeons with a club you should be able to give then the money and they can get the membership for you
My club was able to do that for me


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

In my opinion it is the best $25 you could spend in relation to our pigeon hobby. There is no other organization that is doing more for advocacy on a national level than the AU. They have their own lobyist that works on capital hill working on bahalf of the racing pigeon activity. The AU provides information and support in regards to teaching, trraining and growth of the hobby. They also provide guidance and materials to help if local zoning ordinances become particularly ugly towards pigeon fanciers. I don't think you could spend your money more wisely.

Dan


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree with Dan, they do more for our sport and flyers than any other organization. Spend the 25.00
Ken


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay. Putting it in the mail. 

What type of literature do you get? Could anyone tell me what to expect?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I think you get a yearbook with your membership


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

If I remember correctly, they sent me several very good brochures on the care and maintenance of pigeons along with the AU window sticker and your membership card. I can't remember what else but they have lots of materials on their website that are there for the asking.

Dan


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Noonshadow, Will you be racing? Do you belong to a club.*GEORGE


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't belong to club yet, but I'm in contact with a couple. There aren't any super close to me, so I'm having trouble deciding to join... I guess when you send in your membership you can ask for them to have the closest club contact you. So, I'm waiting for that.

I have white homers right now. I guess I could race, but I'm not sure my homers are good enough quality. Once I get my loft built I hope to buy the best quality whites I can find. Maybe then I'll have something good enough to race. I hope to do a few white dove releases with my birds to help with upkeep expenses.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

It makes a difference witch club you join. Find out witch direction they fly from, if possible you want to be in the middle to the long end. On the 100 mi race i'm only 82 mi, thats a lot of time for my birds to try to make up
Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I used to belong to the A.U., excellent organization. If i remember correctly the clubs i flew in required A.U., or I.F bands to be able to fly. Dave


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm an AU and an IF member but I don't have to be in any club to get the AU bands...I was told by the club that I can only use my birds in any race ONCE if I join their club, that is something I am wondering...I have to join their club in able for me to race each particular bird in any race...For now it is not my priority to race or join any pigeon clubs (tight budget)...I can get AU or IF bands direct from the source and don't have to race...I don't think it is mandatory to join the race even though I banded my birds with either AU or IF...What matters to me is when they are lost and if someone found them then my birds can be trace, once the founder call the union or the organization...That's my opinion about the advantage being a member of either one...Yes they will send you a yearbook updates in the mail to know what is going on...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You are correct you can band from either org. with out belonging to a club, i banded A.U. four about 3 years, at least part of the time, before i ever Raced. But to race in most clubs, the birds must have the A.U or I.F. bands on them. Dave


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes, all my birds are banded AU. I banded my squab AU too because it seems to be the prominent club.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

The only advantage, if any, to the club band is, is they indicate what combine the bird flying in. so if you lost, or found, a bird and you know your local combine/club,you could call the combine/club secretary direct to find the owner of the bird. It is kind of a mute point tho, since the A.U. can tell you who owns the bird, even if does not designate the combine on the band. Dave


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't think the AU can tell you who own's the bird by the band, but they will give you the race sec. phone # and he/she should be able to tell you who got that series of #'s.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I guess that is what i was trying to say, you contact the A.U., they tell you what club bought that series of bands, give you the race sec's number, and you can find out who owns it, i guess my point was if you know the letters of your local clubs, you could go direct to the club, and save a step, by the way you can join most clubs and not race, "social" members we called them, and it does not cost much, and you can buy club bands. Dave


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

The 07 pair of white homers that I bought at a swap were sold by someone who had them given to him. I used the AU bands and by calling foy's I was able to find out who the original owner was.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Moonshadow, true Seigel's used to do it, at least at one time. Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> In my opinion it is the best $25 you could spend in relation to our pigeon hobby. There is no other organization that is doing more for advocacy on a national level than the AU. They have their own lobyist that works on capital hill working on bahalf of the racing pigeon activity. The AU provides information and support in regards to teaching, trraining and growth of the hobby. They also provide guidance and materials to help if local zoning ordinances become particularly ugly towards pigeon fanciers. I don't think you could spend your money more wisely.
> 
> Dan


I 2nd that also !! 

My club and I have both gotten a lot of hands on support from the American Racing Pigeon Union. They even came to our aid when we were working on a Pet Expo project. They showed up in person, supplied equipment, manpower, materials, etc. We also extended an invite, and request for help from the other National group, and they said they would, but then only 1/2 of the equipment they promised showed up, and on that big day, they were a No Show.... After that experience we said, why are we paying dues to them ?...so our whole club went 100% AU. Been happy ever since.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Interesting Warren, i guess it is good i am cheap and only joined the A.U.!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Once upon a time, I subscribed to the idea of "spreading the wealth around"....then I came to the conclusion that I should focus my limited dollars where they are actually doing the most good. So I purchased a life membership to the AU, and the dollars which use to go elsewhere, now go annually to the AU's legal defense fund. This project is designed to assist fanciers who run into legal issues, through no fought of their own, in the keeping of homing pigeons.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd called some of the club sec. in other clubs from other states and some of them don't jot down the band #'s of the birds...I mean *some* of the club sec. might kept the band #'s in his/her file since day one but some of them can't and don't keep the band #'s, once they sold or sell the birds/bands their responsibilities for the birds/bands are off their hands...

For me I rather buy direct to the source...Now my opinions might change my mind if I can rely on the club sec that he/she is on top of all the birds and band #'s...Not saying all club sec. are irresponsible but just some of them out there...


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

PEGUSAS,are you sure the club in NY said you can only fly a bird once in every race ?? OR..It said you can only fly ONCE,in their club,and then YOU HAVE to join and be a member to fly ALL the races ??? Seems very strange to be able ONLY to fly one bird in a race,and cannot ever ship him again that year....Strange club,is my opinion if it`s for real !!!!......What club is it ??...Alamo
PS:I was born and raised on Mott St,in little Italy...My dad belonged to all the clubs...I never heard of anything as you have written here about a club ever !!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Alamo said:


> PEGUSAS,are you sure the club in NY said you can only fly a bird once in every race ?? OR..It said you can only fly ONCE,in their club,and then YOU HAVE to join and be a member to fly ALL the races ??? Seems very strange to be able ONLY to fly one bird in a race,and cannot ever ship him again that year....Strange club,is my opinion if it`s for real !!!!......What club is it ??...Alamo
> PS:I was born and raised on Mott St,in little Italy...My dad belonged to all the clubs...I never heard of anything as you have written here about a club ever !!!


That's doesn't sound right to me either.


----------

